# N.S.S. Bubbleicious



## Dubbaman (Jul 1, 2008)

Breeder : Nirvana Seeds Standard 
*Flowering Time :* 56-63 
*Environment :* Indoor 
*Origin :* USA / Holland 
*Seeds Per Pack :* 10 
Popular strain in the shops, sickly sweet taste and a dazing stone. 

:yeahthat: as per the breeders site, and i agree.

I had no problem out of this strain, Ive read that many people had nute problems with it as its a mostly white strain i had seen that some were having burn issues with it. I kept the nutes to half doses while growing and had no big problems with burns a few tips here and there. 

I did notice nice big fat colas, highly fruity smells, and great trich production. They were real easily manicured too, not much to trim off but the pieces of leaves that were sticking out of the buds.

Haven't had much of a cure for my girls as of yet but she still packs a punch, starts off subtle and pleasing and then smacks you with a how yea doing now dazed high. I smoked one bong of this (about 10 tokes) and was off to dream land in a few hours for a great nights sleep. 

All in all id give it an 8 (1-10) shes slow to start and didn't have the legs like Mandalas Satori but she will definitely do what you want


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the report my friend..how would you say it is on growing? easy. moderate . Hard..Sounds like some good smoke..Thanks for shareing with us


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds tasty bro!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 10, 2008)

Would you grow it again Dubb?


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 10, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Would you grow it again Dubb?


 

Planninng on it  i have a few strains that i sent off for and so far ive made seeds from 2 of them and the last just went in to start sexing and im going to rotate themaround and do a couple of crosses i think then i should ahve my mini seeds bank all set up


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

I picked up some of this stuff a good month ago (I have a detailed list of every strain i've smoked and the date I smoked them on.) and wrote down "It's a really clear, and effectively strong high, seemingly good for concentration in my case."​


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 10, 2008)

Sweet man. I am ordering Friday and I have been looking for something to add to the list.


----------



## la9 (Oct 4, 2008)

Did any start out tall and lanky ?


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 4, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> Did any start out tall and lanky ?


 
Nope didnt have any problems with that, IMO if your plants are streaching bad they are not getting enough light.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 5, 2008)

I had two phenos from my pack. I decided to keep the more indica one. It produced big dense colas and was very easy to manicure as dubba stated. I got 14 oz off one plant that was 5 foot and had 8 top colas when finished you can see a pic of it in my journal. I had one cola that was 185 grams wet and dried to 61 grams. Not too bad for my first indoor grow since 95. I will be keeping a mother from this line for some time to come.


----------

